# Fertility Nutrition Workshop, Derry



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

Maximise your fertility and chances of having a healthy baby!

On Wed 15 January 2014, at the Diamond room, Millennium Forum, Derry we are holding a Fertility Nutrition workshop from 7-9.30pm.  If this is of interest then please book a place by email on [email protected]


----------

